# Bow Mount Camera



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## ArcheryhunterSD (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's look at camcorder with out camo.
it cost me $120 at Sam's Club last yr.
I set up 5 of my friends bows with this setup last fall. they love it.

http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/photography/camcorders/standard-definition/SMX-C20BN/XAA/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&returnurl=


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

How is it mounted? Could u show pics of the mount? Thanks


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

does it shake much with the vibrations? I was thinking of doing something like this


----------



## ArcheryhunterSD (Aug 2, 2006)

Mapes3 said:


> does it shake much with the vibrations? I was thinking of doing something like this


It shakes some at shot. No different then the other game cam (stealth cam) that I had bought made for mounting on bow. 
I do not think you would see impact shot if game was close. More from me letting bow drop forward after shot. 

I installed it on more to see all the things happening in the woods. Did not want to hassle with finding a place to mount cam on other type of arm. plus eliminate the movement trying to record & handle bow when hunting alone. Heck one most always has his bow in hand. If it caught the shot it would just be a bonus. When setting it up I made my sight line up with viewing angle of camera. That way I can keep viewing door shut & just use sight as aiming point for camera. I think I have some videos it took shooting at the range, I will see if I can find them & post them after work.

I will get picture of mount later. camera is in boat now.


----------



## ArcheryhunterSD (Aug 2, 2006)

Mount cost me around $4 in parts
Here's list & picture of parts used:
1- conduit hanger (that I modified to cleanly fit around my stabilizer
1- Flat piece of heavy metal with holes in it. (trimmed to length needed to get cam close to stabilizer. Bent it also for proper lens position)
2- rubber grommets (installed in holes which bolts (to camera & to conduit hanger) went thru to help absorb shock)
2- Small bolts one with nut
1- zip tie (used it to hold conduit hanger on stabilizer like hose clamp)


----------



## 1BowHuntnChick (Sep 2, 2010)

This is freakin awesome man! I am soo excited to try it out!


----------



## ArcheryhunterSD (Aug 2, 2006)

Got pictures of mount. Used cell phone so not the clearest but I think gets point across.

You can see I trimmed off conduit hanger where bolt was. Also by mounting it to the rubber on limb saver stabilizer shock does not go to camera when shooting & it keeps recording. Rubber grommets under every attachment point also to help. Little camo fleece & wa la.


----------



## ArcheryhunterSD (Aug 2, 2006)

I think one could make a cleaner mount by using a Limb Saver Enhancer. By tapping it & mounting metal bar on that. I have never tried it though. I opted the low budget way. I did not have tap & die set or extra enhancer.

Here's a video of mine I thought was cool. He's at 20 yrds. & was there every time I was out in this stand.


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

I did the same thing....found a camera a friend had given us for my daughter (she's 6) I looked at it and said there's no way she's using this for a toy it's way to nice so I stuck it in my desk drawer. I found it while cleaning out my desk the other day and the thought struck me to mount it to my bow. I just used a piece of 1" flat aluminum bent at 90 degree's. I drilled a hole big enough to screw on between my bow and my stabilizer then I took a rubber gromet and put it between the camera and the mount. I also put a Limbsaver solid on the mount between the camera and bow. Here's a drawing of what I made. I can't find my darn cord to upload pics from camera otherwise I'd post a pic.


----------



## OhioBuckslayer (Sep 4, 2009)

i have the same cam and plan on doing what you did thank for the info! how did you camo the camera?


----------



## ArcheryhunterSD (Aug 2, 2006)

OhioBuckslayer said:


> i have the same cam and plan on doing what you did thank for the info! how did you camo the camera?


Used stuff like this not this brand though
http://ozbo.com/VSS-Fuzzy-Stuff-Silencer-Pad-K1-30687.html


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

I should add that adding a luminok helps out a ton....you can see your arrow much better and you can see the shot on film....I'll be using luminoks this fall while I'm using my camera.


----------



## ArcheryhunterSD (Aug 2, 2006)

Jellio said:


> I did the same thing....found a camera a friend had given us for my daughter (she's 6) I looked at it and said there's no way she's using this for a toy it's way to nice so I stuck it in my desk drawer. I found it while cleaning out my desk the other day and the thought struck me to mount it to my bow. I just used a piece of 1" flat aluminum bent at 90 degree's. I drilled a hole big enough to screw on between my bow and my stabilizer then I took a rubber gromet and put it between the camera and the mount. I also put a Limbsaver solid on the mount between the camera and bow. Here's a drawing of what I made. I can't find my darn cord to upload pics from camera otherwise I'd post a pic.


May want to select a different camera then I used if try this method. 
I tried it this way on my General. Samsung camera has to be at 25* angle, so got it to high, & was hard to hit record & zoom buttons with hand on riser. I can even hit buttons at full draw. Also, when shot, it would go into error would have to reboot camera. Put my system of mount on other Bowtechs & Mathews bows for friends that have had no problems. We all mounted it to limb saver stabilizers.


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

Well I got a video and some pics....hopefully the rain quits tomorrow so I can do some field tests outside...had to wait for the wife to go to bed to steal all the rugs for a make shift target since mines not here at home...I ended up taking the limb saver deal off I tested it both ways and couldn't tell the difference.

[video]http://s225.photobucket.com/albums/dd297/jellio5/?action=view&current=camera.mp4[/video]


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

Here's the video.....


----------



## Vermont Woods (Aug 27, 2010)

thats sweet I WANT ONE!


----------



## cold1984 (Oct 7, 2009)

you inspired me to make one of these myself, just finished it up with a coat of flat black paint, now i just hope that my 8.2 pixel cam will get a good enough shot.


----------



## deerstuffer (Oct 28, 2008)

I made something similar to this a couple of years ago because I thought it was a great idea. But after actual testing and seeing how poor the video quality was upon release of an arrow, I decided that it wasn't worth waving my whole bow around to take video and opted for a camera arm instead. You may get decent shot video as long as you are not zoomed in much at all and if you concentrate on holding the bow as still as possible upon release but after my experience with it, I decided the quality wasn't good enough to warrant worrying about all that stuff upon shooting. There is enough to think about as it is. Post some "shot" videos when you get something so I can see if I missed something.


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

I'll get some outdoor shot video's in the next couple of days I tested it today and I'm happy with it plus it's teaches you to stay on target after the shot....it does shake but with the luminok you can see your arrow and where it hits for me that is all I need to know. Even if the shot is shaky for me to get a deer on camera that would be a huge accomplishment by itself....will see how it works. If a deer is within 15 yards the only thing I have to do is turn the power on when I see them coming so as long as I remember that I'm in good shape. I should have some opportunities to practice on does and fawns before using it to take a deer starting on Saturday.


----------



## MnHunter82 (Dec 4, 2009)

I am planning on doing this or making a small lightweight camera mount to use with my kodak playsport. its an camera capable of 1080p and its the size of a cell phone. its waterproof also and around $150. its light so it wont torque your bow if you mount it to it.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

Guys, Spypoint makes a camera that can work like this. It is waterproof. I think it was designed to be more of a "hat cam" but could be mounted to your bow. Also dont forget about the "Go Pro " brand. I have been thinking about a bow or hat cam for my hunting . I would be nice to review your shot to see just where each deer is hit right away with the viewing screen in the OP


----------



## rccordrey (Nov 22, 2008)

I have also been thinking of the GoPro HD or Contour HD.


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

Those look great!
I was kinda hopin for that squirrel in the pumpkin to catch a bullhead!


----------



## vth0kie12 (Mar 5, 2007)

how does it do in low light hunting situtations ....and does it have a beep when u turn it on. i was going to do the same thing but could find one without a beep unless it was 700-1000 dollars


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

Mine doesn't peep it has a mute option. Tonight I'm going to get a bigger sd card and see if it allows me to take even longer video.


----------



## ArcheryhunterSD (Aug 2, 2006)

One I used you can turn beep off also. It has low light setting also. I can see more out of it when zooming up in low light then I can with nakes eyes.
I have a video of such a case. See what size of folder it is, if I can get it posted.


----------



## SPYPOINT (Mar 15, 2010)

SPYPOINT SC-Z9 video camera ( with sound ). Waterproof and mounts for a bow, scope, helmet or forehead. Camouflage colors and very lite. Available in a store near you or visit the website : spypoint.com. Here are somes pics of what it looks like on a bow and a scope. Also, a video of what it does.


















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xp_higlJTzg

GET THE POINT SPYPOINT


----------



## vth0kie12 (Mar 5, 2007)

how far is that deer fom you. are you having to zoom in alot. it seems to be doing pretty good in the low light . also can you post a video of the shot.


----------



## ArcheryhunterSD (Aug 2, 2006)

That deer was around 75 to 100 yrds. Yes I did zoom alot I thought I saw something else walking around in front & was looking for that in view finder also. Only way I could see him was in view finder. It was taken around 25 mins past sundown.
I had video shooting with it on, but can not find it. I will get one when I have a chance. My business partner has pneumonia. I have have been swamped. Plus walleyes have been biting in evening so busy catching fish.


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

ArcheryhunterSD said:


> That deer was around 75 to 100 yrds. Yes I did zoom alot I thought I saw something else walking around in front & was looking for that in view finder also. Only way I could see him was in view finder. It was taken around 25 mins past sundown.
> I had video shooting with it on, but can not find it. I will get one when I have a chance. My business partner has pneumonia. I have have been swamped. Plus walleyes have been biting in evening so busy catching fish.



You better check he may have "buck fever"


----------



## vth0kie12 (Mar 5, 2007)

ArcheryhunterSD said:


> That deer was around 75 to 100 yrds. Yes I did zoom alot I thought I saw something else walking around in front & was looking for that in view finder also. Only way I could see him was in view finder. It was taken around 25 mins past sundown.
> I had video shooting with it on, but can not find it. I will get one when I have a chance. My business partner has pneumonia. I have have been swamped. Plus walleyes have been biting in evening so busy catching fish.


that camera does alot better than i thought they would... i think u have has shown me enough for me to get one. i woould still like to see a video if you can get a chance to shot one.


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

man thats so awsome im gonna tr it i like the visa they look good


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

It took awhile but I got out for the first time to test my stuff tonight the camera appears to work great. Here's the clip.


----------



## vth0kie12 (Mar 5, 2007)

great video jellio i was hoping you were going to shoot one of those does. i wanted to see how the video looked. i think you are going to cost me some money. thanks for posting the video


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks I actually made a new mounting system for it. This looks better and is a lot more stable.


----------



## ArcheryhunterSD (Aug 2, 2006)

I see that Best Buy has camera I used now for under $100.
Here's link:

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=samsung+sd+camcorder&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=M9z&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=ivs&resnum=1&biw=1186&bih=600&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=8724392245640776655&ei=kr3YTIPSIdCnngevvdzZCQ&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CFIQ8wIwAA#



See also that have new model & my old link to Samsung does not work:
Here's new link:
http://www.samsung.com/us/photography/camcorders/SMX-C20BN/XAA


----------



## ArcheryhunterSD (Aug 2, 2006)

Another video from my setup. This buck was around 100 yrds.away.

(click on picture to play video)


----------

